# Any Mustang owners out there?



## thebikeguy

----------


----------



## KevinM

Are you still looking for S-A parts? I have some asst. NOS hard(internal parts) and a used Dynohub. Kevin


----------



## johnnys55s

*What?*



JoseSydney said:


> You get the crunching scoop on hot design poker stars photography. An eloquent and sometimes even erotic book, the philosophical enquiry was long dismissed as a guano of mere juvenilia. This digital document is an article from advanced flammabilitys . The histology of the article is 7100 words. partypoker net




 What the heck are you talking about whack job? THE MAN SAID MUSTANG, YA KNOW CCM MUSTANG,MAN I SURE MISS MY OLD MUSTANG I COULD WHEELIE FOREVER


----------



## 031deathtec

*2005? CCM Mustang*

2005? CCM Mustang pulled out of the bin for the cables, & nut & bolt restored it. chink crap. Just a few small rust patches in the paint & missing front fender. Replaced the plastic pedels, rear slick. On ebay retrorambler (retroscambler) was selling one, billing it as vintage 60's. Registering was a total butt grind, constantly eraseing my info. http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk198/031deathtec/DSC00361.jpg
http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk198/031deathtec/DSC00363.jpg


----------



## johnnys55s

thebikeguy said:


> ----------




HELLO! just bought a 26"CCM mustang charger all original but missing the shifter knob 3SPD sturmey archer SUPERSHIFTER,DO YOU HAVE ANY PARTS FOR SALE OR COULD YOU DIRECT ME TO A PARTS SOURCE? THANK YOU!


----------



## CCMcobra

*I've got a few!*

HI, I've got a few Mustangs....all types. Are you selling one? I've got a few catalogs, posters, ads and info regarding the various models. I think we may have contacted in the past.


----------



## johnnys55s

CCMcobra said:


> HI, I've got a few Mustangs....all types. Are you selling one? I've got a few catalogs, posters, ads and info regarding the various models. I think we may have contacted in the past.




Hi doug! just tryed to post pics but they are too big? here we go again around & around LOL!


----------

